# De Montfort University Research on Overseas Fertility Treatment



## NickyDMU (May 12, 2006)

Hi all

I'd like to draw your attention to my recent request for volunteers for a new research study:

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=203700.0

Please contact me for further information. 
Thanks
Nicky


----------

